# Using mac os and windows 10



## Roobro (Feb 1, 2020)

If I want to use my pc and my mac book pro to run Lightroom, whats the best way to set it up.  Right now I use Dropbox for the pictures and catalogues but things get occasionally mixed up. Is an external drive for both a better solution?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2020)

You have a subscription to LR Classic and LR (cloudy)   Choose your computer for your master catalog and run Lightroom Classic on that . 

Sync the collections that you want to work with to the Adobe cloud.  Install Lightroom (cloudy) on the other computer.   It will recognize all of the sync'd collections as Lightroom (cloudy) albums  and you can work in Lightroom (cloudy) knowing that all of your changes will be reflected back to your master Lightroom Classic Catalog  on the Primary computer.  If you import any new images into Lightroom (cloudy), originals copies will be sent to the cloud and on to Lightroom Classic.   These images are subject to the storage limitations of your subscription (20GB or 1TB).  So, you will need to monitor and manage your cloud storage to stay in your storage limits  AND still flow through full size images to the Lightroom Classic catalog and computer.


----------



## Califdan (Feb 2, 2020)

If you are talking about Lightroom Classic (as opposed to the cloud based Lightroom), and want to run LR Classic on both computers (albeit not at the same time) and have all Classic features and tools available on both and have all work performed on one be available on the other, then Clee was answering a slightly different question.  

I would opt to skip the LR Cloudy option (unless there are other reasons for using it) and would place both the LR Catalog (actually the entire folder containing the LR catalog) and all the images referenced by that catalog on an external hard drive and move that drive between the two computers.  Make sure the drive is compatible with both operating systems and can handle files as large as your catalog is and is expected to become.  If you do a lot of work with presets and are changing them often, setup LR Classic to store presets with the catalog.  You'll also have to have your preferences on both as well as plugins.   You will have a bit of performance degradation with the catalog on an external hard drive.  I work this way swapping an external hard drive between a Windows desktop machine and a Windows laptop machine.  I find the performance degradation a bit annoying but manageable (2.95gb catalog file).  I don't store presets with the catalog as I don't change them all that often - I just added them to both computers.

However, based on comments in various forums, many seem content using cloud sync tools such as DropBox as long as they are set up such that LR perceives the catalog folder as being on a local drive and you assure that cloud sync completes before you swap to the other machine.  As I don't do this, I can't offer any configuration advice or first hand experience.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2020)

Califdan said:


> I would opt to skip the LR Cloudy option (unless there are other reasons for using it) and would place both the LR Catalog (actually the entire folder containing the LR catalog) and all the images referenced by that catalog on an external hard drive and move that drive between the two computers.


If you really want a simple "fire and forget" solution the CloudyClassic combination can't be beat. 

Trying to run Classic on a Windows machine AND a Mac machine with the same physical catalog is a constant headache and probably beyond the scope to the light technical user.  Windows uses drive letters and there are embedded in the path field in the catalog for every image manages by that catalog.   Move that catalog over to a machine running MacOS and the catalog losses reference to every that has a drive letter in the path because MacOS is Posix compliant and does not need or use drive letters.  If you fix all of the "missing files" in the Catalog when it is connected to the Mac.   The same images show up missing when you move back to Windows because Windows is expecting to see a Drive letter in the Absolute path field. 

Actually there is a way to run the same catalog and image folders on both Windows and MacOS but I am reluctant to recommend it because everything relies on the integrity of the one portable disk AND a good system back up 

Dropbox and any other file syncing option has the same shortcomings when it comes to sharing the same sync'd catalog file on computers  with  different operating systems  The is the problem of Windows Drive letters being stored in the Path field  needed to run on the Windows machine  Even with two Windows machines, you need insure that the SAME drive letter is used to mount the. volume containing the image files referenced by the catalog.  

At some point in my LR experience, I have attempted to manage Lightroom on multiple computers and until Adobe developed the Adobe cloud scheme and Lightroom (cloudy) every method that I tried has  had some major shortcoming that needed to be overcome to make this multiple computer workflow work


----------



## Califdan (Feb 2, 2020)

> Trying to run Classic on a Windows machine AND a Mac machine with the same physical catalog is a constant headache and probably beyond the scope to the light technical user.  Windows uses drive letters and there are embedded in the path field in the catalog for every image manages by that catalog.   Move that catalog over to a machine running MacOS and the catalog losses reference to every that has a drive letter in the path because MacOS is Posix compliant and does not need or use drive letters.  If you fix all of the "missing files" in the Catalog when it is connected to the Mac.   The same images show up missing when you move back to Windows because Windows is expecting to see a Drive letter in the Absolute path field.



Good point.  However, only some of the work you do while in LR/Cloudy is not synced back to LR/Classic (e.g. Keywords).    In addition LR/Cloudy is a mere subset of LR/Classic and is missing many features found in LR/Classic such as hierarchical keywords, smart collections, publish services, Book module, Print module, etc.   So, it all depends on what sort of things you need to do on each computer and if you have a need for that to replicate to the other. 

Not having a Mac to play with, is it not true that if you move the drive across OS type that if you then relink (i.e. find missing) the top level parent folder that all the subordinate folders and image files automatically relink - the same as if a Windows Drive letter changed on the images disk?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2020)

Califdan said:


> Good point.  However, only some of the work you do while in LR/Cloudy is not synced back to LR/Classic (e.g. Keywords).    In addition LR/Cloudy is a mere subset of LR/Classic and is missing many features found in LR/Classic such as hierarchical keywords, smart collections, publish services, Book module, Print module, etc.   So, it all depends on what sort of things you need to do on each computer and if you have a need for that to replicate to the other.
> 
> Not having a Mac to play with, is it not true that if you move the drive across OS type that if you then relink (i.e. find missing) the top level parent folder that all the subordinate folders and image files automatically relink - the same as if a Windows Drive letter changed on the images disk?


Keywords sync back to Classic, just not Hierarchal  keywords.  For this reason I am considering converting my Classical keyword structure to  a flat keyword structure.  The functionality not present in Lightroom (cloudy) is not critical to the basic workflow.  You can still rate flag and cull images.  All of the develop functionality is in cloudy.  All of the images end up back in the master classic catalog with all of their Lightroom (cloudy) applied metadata and adjustments.

Relinking the "missing" images each time you open the catalog file on a different platform is not the problem.  The problem is that you need to relink EVERY TIME you open the catalog on a different OS. 

I used to use a laptop and a travel catalog to sync back to my master catalog using the import from another catalog.  When I added cloudy to my travel workflow, I was able to replace the laptop with an iPadPro


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 2, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Keywords sync back to Classic, just not Hierarchal keywords.


No, they do not. Keywords sync up *once*, but only if you save metadata to files before Lightroom Classic syncs the files. You also must not already have smart previews for these images yet. But after that there is no more syncing. Keywords added in Lightroom Classic won't sync up, keywords added in Lightroom cloud won't sync down.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> No, they do not. Keywords sync up *once*, but only if you save metadata to files before Lightroom Classic syncs the files. You also must not already have smart previews for these images yet. But after that there is no more syncing. Keywords added in Lightroom Classic won't sync up, keywords added in Lightroom cloud won't sync down.


Well that is disappointing.  I have not added keywords in Lightroom cloudy so that was an assumption on my part.   My Hierarchal keyword list in Classic has been filing up with non hierarchal duplicates which I assume are coming from the sync with cloudy.   As such, my keyword list in Classic has become a mess and I was considering going to a flat keyword list to accommodate images coming back from cloudy.   More work is needed here on my part.  And from your statement, it is an area that needs lots of attention from Adobe.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 2, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Well that is disappointing.  I have not added keywords in Lightroom cloudy so that was an assumption on my part.   My Hierarchal keyword list in Classic has been filing up with non hierarchal duplicates which I assume are coming from the sync with cloudy.   As such, my keyword list in Classic has become a mess and I was considering going to a flat keyword list to accommodate images coming back from cloudy.   More work is needed here on my part.  And from your statement, it is an area that needs lots of attention from Adobe.


It is one of the most requested things for Lightroom Classic syncing, but as Adobe has said there won't be any new sync features in Lightroom Classic, it probably will never be fixed. Non-hierarchical duplicates are usually caused by importing images you exported, so you export a TIFF from a raw file in Classic and import that TIFF again in Classic. Depending on how the keywords are exported (withor without the hierarchy), that can cause the duplicates to be occur.


----------



## Roobro (Feb 2, 2020)

clee01l said:


> You have a subscription to LR Classic and LR (cloudy)   Choose your computer for your master catalog and run Lightroom Classic on that .
> 
> Sync the collections that you want to work with to the Adobe cloud.  Install Lightroom (cloudy) on the other computer.   It will recognize all of the sync'd collections as Lightroom (cloudy) albums  and you can work in Lightroom (cloudy) knowing that all of your changes will be reflected back to your master Lightroom Classic Catalog  on the Primary computer.  If you import any new images into Lightroom (cloudy), originals copies will be sent to the cloud and on to Lightroom Classic.   These images are subject to the storage limitations of your subscription (20GB or 1TB).  So, you will need to monitor and manage your cloud storage to stay in your storage limits  AND still flow through full size images to the Lightroom Classic catalog and computer.


Thank you all for taking the time to help me with this.  It'll take some experimentation but I think it will work for me.


----------



## Califdan (Feb 3, 2020)

Clee,  When you import an image that already has KW's in its metadata, those keywords will many times come into LR Classic at the root level (non hierarchical).  As far as I have determined to date, this happens when a) the keyword does not already exist in LR Classic, and b) if the keyword is duplicated in more than one KW hierarchy.  However, I have not done rigorous testing of my theory as to when the keyword on the imported image will link up to an existing hierarhcical KW vs add a new one at the root of the KW structure.  However, I have noted that most of the KW's that show up at the root level are due to me importing images that I had previously exported (e.g. I want two copies of the same image in two folders both known to LR and VC's won't fit the bill) and when I import images from others who have keywords different than in my catalog.  

My KW hierarchy structure is designed to make this easy to spot as 100% of my level 1 KW's start with a number and all have sub keywords so will have a white triangle in the KW List panel.  This makes "spontaneous" ones easy to spot


----------



## Roobro (Mar 21, 2020)

Califdan said:


> If you are talking about Lightroom Classic (as opposed to the cloud based Lightroom), and want to run LR Classic on both computers (albeit not at the same time) and have all Classic features and tools available on both and have all work performed on one be available on the other, then Clee was answering a slightly different question.
> 
> I would opt to skip the LR Cloudy option (unless there are other reasons for using it) and would place both the LR Catalog (actually the entire folder containing the LR catalog) and all the images referenced by that catalog on an external hard drive and move that drive between the two computers.  Make sure the drive is compatible with both operating systems and can handle files as large as your catalog is and is expected to become.  If you do a lot of work with presets and are changing them often, setup LR Classic to store presets with the catalog.  You'll also have to have your preferences on both as well as plugins.   You will have a bit of performance degradation with the catalog on an external hard drive.  I work this way swapping an external hard drive between a Windows desktop machine and a Windows laptop machine.  I find the performance degradation a bit annoying but manageable (2.95gb catalog file).  I don't store presets with the catalog as I don't change them all that often - I just added them to both computers.
> 
> However, based on comments in various forums, many seem content using cloud sync tools such as DropBox as long as they are set up such that LR perceives the catalog folder as being on a local drive and you assure that cloud sync completes before you swap to the other machine.  As I don't do this, I can't offer any configuration advice or first hand experience.


Thank you so much
I followed your advice and acquired a Sandisk extreme SSD , formatted it for xFAT and migrated the picture files and LR catalogue to it.  I have a Windows 10 desktop and a macbook pro both with LR classic, latest version.  The windows 10 version crashes most of the time on start up.  Works occasionally.  I checked sharing permissions, thought it might be Backblaze , turned off sync.  My brain has run out of things to try.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2020)

Roobro said:


> The windows 10 version crashes most of the time on start up. Works occasionally. I checked sharing permissions, thought it might be Backblaze , turned off sync. My brain has run out of things to try.


There are a host of reasons why Windows would be crashing while running Lightroom.   There are probably too many variables in a typical Windows install to try all of the permutations and combinations

Do the following:   Create a new empty catalog in your Pictures Lightroom folder and import several hundred images also stored on the C: drive.    If windows continues to crash then we have eliminated the EHD and the LR master catalog is a cause. 

Often people will over use their C: drive partition.  It needs lots of freespace for temporary files.   If you have less than 50 GB free this could be a problem.   This often happens with 256GB SSDs as the primary C: drive.


----------



## Roobro (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you, I'll give it a try.  It's Lightroom CC that's crashing, not Windows 10.  115 G free on the C drive.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2020)

Roobro said:


> Thank you, I'll give it a try. It's Lightroom CC that's crashing, not Windows 10. 115 G free on the C drive.



What version and build of Lightroom Classic and Windows 10? (Copy the contents of the menu {Sys Info...} dialog in to your reply


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roobro (Mar 21, 2020)

Lightroom Classic version: 9.2 [ 202001311240-2d026470 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Language setting: en
Operating system: Windows 10 - Business Edition
Version: 10.0.17763
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 3.4 GHz
SqLite Version: 3.30.1
Built-in memory: 16271.7 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16271.7 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 824.1 MB (5.0%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 1293.6 MB
GDI objects count: 681
USER objects count: 2399
Process handles count: 1743
Memory cache size: 2.2MB
Internal Camera Raw version: 12.2 [ 384 ]
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 5
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Camera Raw virtual memory: 284MB / 8135MB (3%)
Camera Raw real memory: 285MB / 16271MB (1%)
System DPI setting: 144 DPI (high DPI mode)
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 2560x1440
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No

Graphics Processor Info: 
DirectX: Intel(R) HD Graphics 530 (26.20.100.7263)



Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic
Library Path: E:\Lightroom\Gail May 17 from Backblaze-3.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\george\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom

Installed Plugins: 
1) AdobeStock
2) Canon Print Studio Pro
3) Facebook
4) Flickr
5) LogiOptions
6) LR/Instagram
7) Nikon Tether Plugin

Config.lua flags: None

Adapter #1: Vendor : 8086
    Device : 1912
    Subsystem : d0001458
    Revision : 6
    Video Memory : 128
Adapter #2: Vendor : 1414
    Device : 8c
    Subsystem : 0
    Revision : 0
    Video Memory : 0
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 48000
Build: 12.1x4
Direct2DEnabled: false
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 16
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 16
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 16
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 16
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 8
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 8
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 16384,16384
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: Intel(R) HD Graphics 530
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 4.60 - Build 26.20.100.7263
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: Intel
GL_VERSION: 4.6.0 - Build 26.20.100.7263
GPUDeviceEnabled: false
OGLEnabled: true
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1 GL_AMD_depth_clamp_separate GL_AMD_vertex_shader_layer GL_AMD_vertex_shader_viewport_index GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_1_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_cl_event GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object GL_ARB_clear_texture GL_ARB_clip_control GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_compatibility GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_compute_shader GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_copy_image GL_ARB_cull_distance GL_ARB_debug_output GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_derivative_control GL_ARB_direct_state_access GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_indirect GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_enhanced_layouts GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_fragment_layer_viewport GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_fragment_shader_interlock GL_ARB_framebuffer_no_attachments GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image GL_ARB_gl_spirv GL_ARB_gpu_shader5 GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64 GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_indirect_parameters GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_internalformat_query2 GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_multi_bind GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_polygon_offset_clamp GL_ARB_post_depth_coverage GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_query_buffer_object GL_ARB_robust_buffer_access_behavior GL_ARB_robustness GL_ARB_robustness_isolation GL_ARB_sample_shading GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_seamless_cubemap_per_texture GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counter_ops GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_shader_draw_parameters GL_ARB_shader_group_vote GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store GL_ARB_shader_image_size GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_precision GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export GL_ARB_shader_storage_buffer_object GL_ARB_shader_subroutine GL_ARB_shader_texture_image_samples GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_spirv_extensions GL_ARB_stencil_texturing GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_tessellation_shader GL_ARB_texture_barrier GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_gather GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_query_levels GL_ARB_texture_query_lod GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_texture_stencil8 GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_texture_view GL_ARB_timer_query GL_ARB_transform_feedback2 GL_ARB_transform_feedback3 GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced GL_ARB_transform_feedback_overflow_query GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_ARB_viewport_array GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_direct_state_access GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shader_framebuffer_fetch GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_EXT_texture_storage GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_INTEL_conservative_rasterization GL_INTEL_fragment_shader_ordering GL_INTEL_framebuffer_CMAA GL_INTEL_map_texture GL_INTEL_multi_rate_fragment_shader GL_INTEL_performance_query GL_KHR_blend_equation_advanced GL_KHR_blend_equation_advanced_coherent GL_KHR_context_flush_control GL_KHR_debug GL_KHR_no_error GL_KHR_texture_compression_astc_ldr GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_WIN_swap_hint WGL_EXT_swap_control


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 21, 2020)

That is an older version of Windows, though I don't know if that is that important.  The current version is 10.0.18363. (1909).

Does the Windows event log record any reason for the crash?  (try the application log first).  Do you have GPU acceleration enabled?  Reading the above, it looks like no.  On the off chance, try switching it on, though usually the problem arises with it on.  It is a performance preference.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2020)

Follow LRList001 suggestions about the GPU but also do the test that I suggested earlier.  And let us know the results


----------

